
Fake five-star reviews being bought and sold online - mcenedella
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-43907695
======
whatupmd
“Mr Noonan said this effectively drove the problem underground, leading to the
emergence of Facebook groups where potential Amazon customers were encouraged
to buy a product and post a review in return for a full refund.”

